# Saw Mills in/around Weatern PA, (Pittsburgh)



## Moose44 (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of saw mills close (around an hour drive max.) to Pittsburgh PA? I am looking for rough DRY 'live edge' boards. All sorts of wood, Maple, Oak, Ash…... I am having a tough time finding places that sell the live edge boards.

Also, do they sell to the public? I'd buy often, but not large quantities.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried these places?

custom hardwoods 625 6th Ave Ford
City.

D&E Hardwood Lumber 412-831-3155

814-696-8706. 2740 Old Route 22,

Duncansville, PA 16635.


----------

